# CC water temp? Anyone!



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Wondered what shorter days and a cold spell water temps are now? Probably need a cold rain too?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Probly cooling down a bit i'm sure... I would think the temperature is still in the 70s for the water. This week and next weeks nighttime temperatures should help a bunch


----------



## bjmess (Jun 14, 2007)

East fork was 76 degrees today


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I saw 73-74 today on Caesar. That was main lake temps not in the coves.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Water Temp at CC this weekend was 69 degrees just about everywhere.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yup I was there yesterday 68-69.5. Caught 6-7 crappie, most < 9inches. One 10 inches. The ones I caught were all in 9-12 FOW. Only fished a couple hours


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Took another walk this evening with my dog along the shoreline at the campground boat ramp ...Throwing a 1/16 chartreuse jig. Caught about 14 crappies… Four of them were nice 10.5 to 11 inch keepers, The rest were 8's ...Looked to be in about 8 feet of water.

I thinking about another week or so… When the water temp gets down to around 65, we should have a brief window that we could go back to using a jig and Bobber set a couple feet deep


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone been out?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

77 at sunrise. 81 at 1 pm. That’s off my graphs which disagreed with two other boats. Mine was the higher of the three.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Was there Thursday. 82-83 when we left at 4:00 pm.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone been out lately?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

78 at surface and 76 on trolling motor at 6:30am. When I left at 11:30am was 80 on surface and 78 on trolling motor and 4ft rollers from all the boat traffic. Did catch a 39" musky today. From the looks of the temp forecast won't get out again till labor day weekend


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

76 this morning. Got up to 80 by 1pm. By then I’d had my fill of ignorant “recreational” boaters. Was “overfilled” watching more of them launch, block the ramp docks, and set up on the ramp. Oh, yeah, forgot the ones that decided to learn how to back a trailer for the first time on the ramp. 

I think restaurants have a good idea of not sitting a party until they are all there. Public ramps should operate the same way. If everyone in your party is not at the dock when you launch, you don’t launch. Go to the back of the line.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> 76 this morning. Got up to 80 by 1pm. By then I’d had my fill of ignorant “recreational” boaters. Was “overfilled” watching more of them launch, block the ramp docks, and set up on the ramp. Oh, yeah, forgot the ones that decided to learn how to back a trailer for the first time on the ramp.
> 
> I think restaurants have a good idea of not sitting a party until they are all there. Public ramps should operate the same way. If everyone in your party is not at the dock when you launch, you don’t launch. Go to the back of the line.


Had same thing at Atwood today.Crazy busy as soon as it warmed a little,around noon.Couple guys standing at there boat in the water blocking one of the launch ramps .


----------



## Lil Crappy (Jun 1, 2020)

MuskyFan said:


> 76 this morning. Got up to 80 by 1pm. By then I’d had my fill of ignorant “recreational” boaters. Was “overfilled” watching more of them launch, block the ramp docks, and set up on the ramp. Oh, yeah, forgot the ones that decided to learn how to back a trailer for the first time on the ramp.
> 
> I think restaurants have a good idea of not sitting a party until they are all there. Public ramps should operate the same way. If everyone in your party is not at the dock when you launch, you don’t launch. Go to the back of the line.


. 
We need a sign with a boat ramp etiquette app address on it. At the beginning of the boat prep area. Or do some YouTube videos? And put address on sign. That way they don’t have to read or think?


----------

